# Ohio River Walleye/Sauger



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

I'm in Springfield and just itching to get the boat out and do a lil jigging. Have never been on the Ohio, so can someone give me some advice on really good ramps and what pools to fish. Thanks, looking to actually head out tomorrow.


----------



## cappland (Jan 27, 2008)

fished medahl last tues hit 20 keepers about 80 dinks on leadheads with black twisters tipped with minnows bigger the minnows bigger the keepers.used ramp at neville pretty nice ramp close to dam. used moscow two weeks ago ramp there sucks.caught fish on concrete walls barely lifting jig off bottom.got a few on vibe not many


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

CJBrown, right now the river is blown out with a ton of debris water levels are at 36 foot and climbing to top out at 40 foot on Monday, I would not chance it tomorrow good ramps to use are Neville, New Richmond, they are currently working on the one above Meldhal dam known as Chilo, Schmidit which is above Cincinnati, Riverside which is below, both these charge a 10 dollar launch fee and Tanners creek located in Lawrenceburg Indiana, there is a ramp downtown that is known as the public ramp but parking is real limited but a decent ramp to launch from, I think I see your boat out on CJ Brown a lot, looking at your avatar it looks familiar, I just may know you ...........Doc


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Thanks Doc, we've chatted a few times at ramp before heading out. Would really like to get down that way and work on my river jigging. Guess we'll wait for cleaner, lower water for right now. Do you have a link for the water levels ect. in that area?


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

At the top of the Oho river forum is a sticky that Tee has posted with all the information you need for the Ohio River.........Doc


----------

